# Corrupted downloads?



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi i'm new here. Well anyways, i'm having a really annoying problem. Everything i download, EVERYTHING, is corrupting. It's not the network since my laptop can download things without corruption, it's just this one. I have windows vista 64 bit SP1, no i do not have the active armour thing. It's only started recently. Anyone got any ideas?
I've run Rising anti virus a few times with no detected viruses


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you be more specific about what is corrupt, and when? For example I have seen PDFs download OK, but when I try to open them they are corrupt. And ZIP files that are corrupt half way through downloading them.


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, RARs have been corrupting mainly, a few setup files like the one for maplestory have corrupted but the .msi one for steam works fine. It seems that only rars are getting corrupt, since all my games on steam download and work just fine, just the maps won't download...


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Side note: youtube videos freeze randomly. The red bar goes all the way to the end but i can't get more then halfway without freezing


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new years people


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe its a hard drive problem like bad sectors. Go do a checkdisk on C: or whichever drive you download to.


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried it, no errors


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since you say only rar files are corrupting, go install the latest version of winrar and see what happens.


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Well that fixed the winRAR problem. Any ideas why youtube randomly stops?


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, never mind, i'm still corrupting. Small files are fine but larger files corrupt. It says its a CRC error


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

My guess would be defective RAM; especially if you're encountering other glitches with your system like occasional lockups or hangs. You can use a memory diagnostic like Memtest 86+ or Windows Memory Diagnostic to test the RAM one module at a time, but you need to let the tests run for several hours, and even then, they may not be completely accurate. If you have any compatible modules available to replace your current RAM, you should try them and see what happens. This sort of issue could also be caused by overclocking.


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Well i've had this computer for about a year and a half and its only started about a month ago


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

CRC Error:



> *What are CRC Errors*
> 
> CRC or Cyclic Redundancy Check is a process that helps in identifying any errors that might occur during the data transmission process. Data is usually transmitted in small blocks, and a CRC value is assigned to each block and transmitted along with it. This CRC value is verified at the destination to ensure that it matches the CRC value transmitted from the source. A CRC error occurs when the two values (source and destination) do not match and the test fails. The main benefit of CRC is that it helps you ensure that data you have received or downloaded is not damaged or corrupt.
> 
> ...


Source

You might also want to try a download manager.

And, read this for RAR files:

http://www.craig.copperleife.com/tech/crc_error.htm


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Regardless of how old the computer is, component reliability (even with top manufacturers) is largely a matter of luck. If you have memory in the computer that is starting to fail, it can certainly produce corrupted downloads. In my experience, where this is the cause of download problems, you should also expect other glitches with your software or the system. Anyway, I'd suggest trying different memory if you have it available, or at least running the diagnostics I linked to.


----------



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

Ran them, got no errors. I'm already using DAP(download accelerator manager)


----------

